# Installed FreeBSD 9 and X - what now?



## ryu (Mar 9, 2012)

I've installed FreeBSD 9 now for the first time. After the basic installation was ready, *I* logged in as root and done this:

`pkg_add -r xorg`
`pkg_add -r gnome2`

Then *I* saw probably a bit too late in the handbook, that *I* have to configure X first.

So *I*'ve added this to /etc/rc.conf:


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

After the reboot my mouse and keyboard are working without problems.

Then *I*'ve done:

[cmd=]startx[/cmd]

And X started without problems (opened three graphical windows)

So, my question is, what should *I* do next? Should I configure X more like described here http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html or should *I* configure gnome2 now? (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2012)

If X works as expected (resolution, mouse, keyboard, etc) you can move onto configuring Gnome.


----------



## ryu (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you. I've successfully installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE with X and GNOME 2.

I've done it this way:

1. Install FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE (basic installation)

2. Login as root and type
`# pkg_add -r xorg`
`# pkg_add -r gnome2`

3. Add to /etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES
```

4. Restart.

5. Login as root again and type `# startx`

6. Exit and Reboot

6. Add to /etc/fstab

```
proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0
```

7. Add to /etc/rc.conf

```
gdm_enable="YES" 
gnome_enable="YES"
```

8. Reboot.


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 9, 2012)

You didn't have to reboot, the next time, you can do instead the following steps (in gray the unchanged steps).

1. Install FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE (basic installation)

2. Login as root and type
`# pkg_add -r xorg`
`# pkg_add -r gnome2`

3. Add to /etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES
```

4. Start yourself dbus and hald:
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`

(note you should also consider to start avahi-daemon and avahi-dnsconfd, required by GNOME)

5. (it's not needed to startx at this step)

6. (reboot isn't needed at this step)


6. Add to /etc/fstab

```
proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0
```

7. Add to /etc/rc.conf

```
gdm_enable="YES" 
gnome_enable="YES"
```

8. Mount /proc and start gdm yourself:
`# mount /proc`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm start`


----------

